# DNP for lazy people?



## Trump (Mar 12, 2019)

Just thought we could get everyone’s opinion on running DNP. Is it lazy and an easy way out? Or is it just another tool for us to get the body we wish for?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 12, 2019)

It's a tool, and the risk is a personal choice just like tren, caffeine, and drugs taken to fight actual diseases.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 12, 2019)

It’s a tool. Like everything else that’s used, nothing more than a tool. No different than aas or any other number of enhancers. Like everything else, yes there will be lazy people that use em, but that does not make users lazy.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 12, 2019)

You all know to me it’s a tool but in my opinion..only if it’s absolutely needed...but again..that’s my opinion!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 12, 2019)

Ok I get where this is coming from now... 

And in this case yes DNP is often a bandaid used by lazy people. So are steroids. How many times do we see someone come here looking for "Winny" so they can cut up because no matter what they do they just can't lose weight. Or the opposite with the guys that no matter how much they eat they can't gain weight. And of course it should all happen forthwith!

The individual in question - yeah gonna say there is a lack of effort there and DNP isn't the solution. A major lifestyle change would be in order. Can dnp help? Yes, but you can't stay on dnp forever. And as soon as you come off, unless you learned something, the weight comes right back. It's an unhealthy cycle that negatively impacts a person's mental and physical health.

It's a supplement to a regimen of diet and exercise.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 12, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ok I get where this is coming from now...
> And in this case yes DNP is often a bandaid used by lazy people. So are steroids. How many times do we see someone come here looking for "Winny" so they can cut up because no matter what they do they just can't lose weight. Or the opposite with the guys that no matter how much they eat they can't gain weight. And of course it should all happen forthwith!
> The individual in question - yeah gonna say there is a lack of effort there and DNP isn't the solution. A major lifestyle change would be in order. Can dnp help? Yes, but you can't stay on dnp forever. And as soon as you come off, unless you learned something, the weight comes right back. It's an unhealthy cycle that negatively impacts a person's mental and physical health.
> It's a supplement to a regimen of diet and exercise.


You're 100% right but here's the problem - if you replace "DNP" in the title with "AAS", you will get drastically different responses from 99% of the boards. Because genetic limits and stuff. Apparently.

That level of bullshit is another reason why I fly the misanthropy flag.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 12, 2019)

It a tool just like any other drug .I don’t like it but it’s just a opinion


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 12, 2019)

Trump first off we know you aren’t lazy your bad mofo! And no I don’t think it’s for lazy people. Maybe some people take it thinking they can be lazy on it but they’ll learn just like AAS. Ya on a cycle of AAS you may gain with half ass training and a poor diet but results won’t be good or sustainable cause the lifestyle didn’t change. 
I joked and said on my dnp log that the dnp did all the work...that wasn’t really true. I said I ate at maintenance, looking back if ate a bit less than I thought cutting out certain things for flavors etc. but my workouts changed too I busted my ass more in the gym and added in a full cardio session after a full lift session just about everyday on it. And to even push yourself in the gym with how it makes you feel is a task on its own. 
its not like we take if and sit around and do nothing. So no just cause you take dnp don’t mean your lazy but someone who has a lazy mind set always loookg for a way out may take advantage off it but as we all know the results will be crap and short lived or they’ll kill themselves by taking it year round 
so either way no bueno 

are people who pay someone to mow their yard lazy? Absolutely 

keep on being a bad mofo Trump


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 12, 2019)

Not something for me but you do you.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 12, 2019)

I've never used it ... loved the ECA stack back in date day - 10 plus years ago ... but I'd be the first to admit I took it to suppress appetite and feel more alert ... I achieve the results today through better over discipline ... cleaner diet and the most hated thing in pl & bb (cardio) ... it really is a personal preference ...


----------



## Trump (Mar 12, 2019)

I do get people to mow my yard, clean my windows and have a house cleaner as well. Oh and ironing let’s not forget that I got someone do that too


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 12, 2019)

I agree that it is just a tool.  For those that are lazy, it will show in other aspects as well.  Their training sucks, their diet sucks.  Once they get off the drugs, they will go right back to where they were.  Those that are lazy have no business touching this stuff, or any stuff like this in my opinion.  

And easy on the mowing comment Tex!  lol  My neighbors asked me not to do my own mowing.  They cant keep their wives in the house.  haha  JUST KIDDING.  I would rather play with the kids then mow.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 12, 2019)

bunch of lazy fuks! all of you.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 13, 2019)

IMO:

Is dnp for lazy people as the title states?

No. 


Are most people that use it lazy?

Yes. 


Does that mean all of them are?

No. 




I agree with pob to the extent that it’s a calculated risk driven by personal choice. 
But...
From my observation, most don’t actually calculate the risk.


----------



## Trump (Mar 13, 2019)

This is 100% true people don’t research it and don’t take the precautions required and really don’t show the dangers of this drug any respect at all. 



ToolSteel said:


> IMO:
> But...
> From my observation, most don’t actually calculate the risk.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 13, 2019)

They use DNP in concrete mix to speed up the curing process; I'll pass.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2019)

JuiceTrain said:


> They use DNP in concrete mix to speed up the curing process; I'll pass.



They also mix water into it. Pass on that too?


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 13, 2019)

Waters for lazy people


----------



## Oblivious (Mar 13, 2019)

Personally I only used DNP when I noticed my weight loss was plateauing no matter how many extra miles I ran and how much I improved my diet. 
Truthfully I only used it out of frustration. 
I was 245 lbs to begin with and then with diet,cardio and  IF i dropped it down to 193 in about 67 days with no external help. I was skinny fat, and it annoyed me that after all that weight loss I still had fat one me, but as you would expect after all that fasting and low calorie diet, my body started being stingy with fat, i gained 7lbs pounds got scared and ordered DNP. 19 days at 600mg, first 3 days on 200 mg. 
19 days of hell, but thankfully it was winter, i was walking around in tanks and shorts sweating while people had double layers and jackets on in the middle of October, no sleep, poor eating , bed was soaked wet every morning, mattress turned yellow and a couple of my professors thought i was poping molly before class .
To call it a lazy drug is a bit of a reach. I lost a total of 18lbs after water retention went away, mind you at that time body building was not in my agenda


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 13, 2019)

So oblivious, what did you look like after that 18lbs? You said prior to running dnp you were skinny fat. What was the visual outcome?


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 13, 2019)

just inst a good idea unless you are actively dieting and pursing weight loss

Your taking a risk just cuz you dont want to eat 750 less cals and actually work out.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 13, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> They also mix water into it. Pass on that too?



I only drink the finest of Hennessys sir'


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 13, 2019)

JuiceTrain said:


> I only drink the finest of Hennessys sir'



I'm talking XO...not that bottom shelf V.S. bullshxt they serve in the club


----------



## Oblivious (Mar 13, 2019)

super skinny with abs, not too bad but looked like a bitch


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 13, 2019)

I think its becoming more known, I know its nothing new but recently I have seen/heard more and more people at the gym talking about it more than I have ever really even seen it mentioned on the boards. Unfortunately many of these people could simply notice a HUGE difference if they would just take their eating right, not to really even mention anything else. Its been said a ton of times...its a tool that can benefit if everything else is in line. If its not in line...then its just a world of hurt as their eating habits are going to pretty much run the risk vs reward in a horrible option. Ive been asked so many times at the gym if I know where to get some b/c they want the magic pill... "no, sorry, I have no idea. Its probably really dangerous and not a good idea." If I can tell they actually take their training and eating properly, its different and Ill at least kind of talk about it but never mention any suggestions as to looking for it.


----------



## The Tater (Mar 13, 2019)

Just my 2 cents on the subject: I've explored possibly using it but I plan on exhausting every other avenue before taking that risk. The proper diet will get it done, period. Might take longer but homemade mashed taters beat instant taters every time.

Tater


----------



## Trump (Mar 13, 2019)

I could of got my body to where it is with 5 years hard work and diet. Instead I used various things and did it in a year. You can Keep your homemade mash I would rather instantly look different 



The Tater said:


> Just my 2 cents on the subject: I've explored possibly using it but I plan on exhausting every other avenue before taking that risk. The proper diet will get it done, period. Might take longer but homemade mashed taters beat instant taters every time.
> 
> Tater


----------



## The Tater (Mar 13, 2019)

Trump said:


> I could of got my body to where it is with 5 years hard work and diet. Instead I used various things and did it in a year. You can Keep your homemade mash I would rather instantly look different



That's cool too


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 13, 2019)

I believe long-term, low dosed DNP should be tried by _everyone_ at least once.

Everyone=has common sense, access to health monitering, and has basic knowledge of DNP's pharmacokinetics/pharmacodynamics.

Research shows DNP can be protective in the same way fasting is, by "resetting" things like cell clearance/creation. One example is:

*Protective Action of 2,4-dinitrophenol against X-radiation Injury*

_"...protected against radiation...by a smaller reduction in the number of leucocytes, their more rapid increase in the reparative stage and an earlier onset of regeneration of lymphatic nodules and haemopoietic tissue of the spleen..."_

I would have to dig out and find everything I did in the past. I researched DNP's benefits since I fast daily, and DNP appeared to aid health the same way fasting does.

DNP ran at low doses for a longer time span is what I found as the key. 200mg and below of DNP for months is the protocol.

Thyroid medication is *not* beneficial while on DNP and shoukd be avoided. I remember banning thyroid meds if my wife or me ran it because it was a lie that DNP ****s up thr thyroid. I have to find that research. I can just remember banning t3/t4 usage.


https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/09553006214550381


----------



## Trump (Mar 13, 2019)

200mg would not be a small dose long term by day 10 the accumulation would have it up to 540mg per day?


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 13, 2019)

Trump said:


> 200mg would not be a small dose long term by day 10 the accumulation would have it up to 540mg per day?



Where/who did the info on "accumulation" come from?

My point is that it's not a worry as you'd think. Look at my definition of "everyone":

You're part of that group, so go by feeling. Days in and you feel lile death? Stop for 48-72 hours and resume again.


----------



## Trump (Mar 13, 2019)

I felt like shit at day 9 and stopped on day 10. Both times I ran it, first 8 days 200mg 2 days 400mg second 200mg for 10 days. 
Also I think a few people have died because they didn’t take into account the accumulation of it in the blood. 
36 hour half like so say your on 200mg and it peaks at 540mg after 72 hours like you said you still got 135mg in your blood 



hulksmash said:


> Where/who did the info on "accumulation" come from?
> 
> My point is that it's not a worry as you'd think. Look at my definition of "everyone":
> 
> You're part of that group, so go by feeling. Days in and you feel lile death? Stop for 48-72 hours and resume again.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 13, 2019)

Trump said:


> I felt like shit at day 9 and stopped on day 10. Both times I ran it, first 8 days 200mg 2 days 400mg second 200mg for 10 days.
> Also I think a few people have died because they didn’t take into account the accumulation of it in the blood.
> 36 hour half like so say your on 200mg and it peaks at 540mg after 72 hours like you said you still got 135mg in your blood



Definitely use common sense. Try lower than 200mg for longer. You'll lose the same degree of effects, as you'd know already.

You may also just can't use DNP. It's always possible a compound just can't be used by someone.

Accumulation is trivial if you pay attention to your body and don't dose irresponsibly. The only big risks is hyperthermia and a diabetic coma (glucose is greatly affected).


----------



## Trump (Mar 13, 2019)

Lost over 10lb both times so I would say it works great for me in a short space of time at a low dose. Also I wasn’t in the cold atmosphere, both times I did it I was at work. I think if I ever did it again it would be i a nice cool British month.

Accumilation is not trivial at all it could be the difference between life and death if you don’t take it into account.

I would class cooking from inside also  a big risk too



hulksmash said:


> Definitely use common sense. Try lower than 200mg for longer. You'll lose the same degree of effects, as you'd know already.
> 
> You may also just can't use DNP. It's always possible a compound just can't be used by someone.
> 
> Accumulation is trivial if you pay attention to your body and don't dose irresponsibly. The only big risks is hyperthermia and a diabetic coma (glucose is greatly affected).


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 13, 2019)

Trump said:


> Lost over 10lb both times so I would say it works great for me in a short space of time at a low dose. Also I wasn’t in the cold atmosphere, both times I did it I was at work. I think if I ever did it again it would be i a nice cool British month.
> 
> Accumilation is not trivial at all it could be the difference between life and death if you don’t take it into account.
> 
> I would class cooking from inside also  a big risk too



Yea, that's what I said-if one doesn't listen to your body and dont use common sense, you'll die or be seriously hurt


----------



## bvs (Mar 14, 2019)

I think it's a very effective tool and can be used very safely if you do things properly. Hands down the most effective fat burner out there and the only main sides I got were increase in body temp (obviously) and lethargy


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 14, 2019)

Never been a a fan. 

It isnt the same tool as AAS. You can absolutely get the same results through proper diet that you can with DNP. 

AAS gives gains that cannot be achieved naturally, period. Look at these 300lbs guys under 6 feet tall. I don't care who you are. You cannot be 300lbs with single digit bodyfat and under 6ft naturally.

The same cannot be said of the the results of DNP. It is possible to get to any level of bodyfat that DNP can help to achieve if you put in the hard work. The issue is that dieting and the cardio monster is too much for alot of people to handle. 

I am not disputing the DNP is a tool but it most certainly is not the same type of tool and is most certainly used by more lazy people than AAS.


----------



## Trump (Mar 14, 2019)

How many people are using AAS that right now have a body they could not have got naturally?? Because it’s not 300lb guys under 6ft that I see in the gym taking AAS. I would say 90% of AAS users could get where they are without it over time. I am pretty sure I could of looked how I look without AAS or DNP with correct diet and training. 




BigSwolePump said:


> Never been  a a fan.
> It isnt the same tool as AAS. You can absolutely get the same results through proper diet that you can with DNP.
> 
> AAS gives gains that cannot be achieved naturally, period. Look at these 300lbs guys under 6 feet tall. I don't care who you are. You cannot be 300lbs with single digit bodyfat and under 6ft naturally.
> ...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 14, 2019)

Trump said:


> How many people are using AAS that right now have a body they could not have got naturally?? Because it’s not 300lb guys under 6ft that I see in the gym taking AAS. I would say 90% of AAS users could get where they are without it over time. I am pretty sure I could of looked how I look without AAS or DNP with correct diet and training.




I don't know that I could agree that a number as high as 90% of AAS users could get the same results over time. Genetics plays a huge role in the size(muscle) that a man can grow naturally. AAS makes genetics take a back seat when it comes to growth and strength potential. Fat loss on the other hand has no limits in terms of genetics. I get that different people loose fat differently but ultimately, anyone can get to their ideal bodyfat through nutrition and exercise. 

Its easy for guys who have used AAS to think that they could look the way they do without AAS. I would love to think that I am somehow a genetic freek but the truth is, AAS is the only reason I achieved what I have. Ive lifted over 25 years and there is no way that I could get there even with another 25 years naturally.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 14, 2019)

This is my deal.......if you are...

1. Lucky genetically

2. Athletic (including loving cardio shit)

3. LOVE and naturally a "clean" eater

4. Love and properly weight lift

No.......................nothing is needed...if you want more than what the above will give you..............then use steroids, DNP, diet pills, Med diet pills, specific eating diets etc....list can go on forever....


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 14, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> This is my deal.......if you are...
> 
> 1. Lucky genetically
> 
> ...




Damn Jenn. Im standing right here.......


----------



## Trump (Mar 15, 2019)

A guy under 180lb 6ft tall starting aas is a lazy ****er who can’t be bothered eating and training right. So no different to the guy using drugs to lose body fat. People in general don’t use aas to surpass there natural genetics, mast take them to look average.  



BigSwolePump said:


> I don't know that I could agree that a number as high as 90% of AAS users could get the same results over time. Genetics plays a huge role in the size(muscle) that a man can grow naturally. AAS makes genetics take a back seat when it comes to growth and strength potential. Fat loss on the other hand has no limits in terms of genetics. I get that different people loose fat differently but ultimately, anyone can get to their ideal bodyfat through nutrition and exercise.
> 
> Its easy for guys who have used AAS to think that they could look the way they do without AAS. I would love to think that I am somehow a genetic freek but the truth is, AAS is the only reason I achieved what I have. Ive lifted over 25 years and there is no way that I could get there even with another 25 years naturally.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 15, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> Never been a a fan.
> 
> It isnt the same tool as AAS. You can absolutely get the same results through proper diet that you can with DNP.
> 
> ...



Probably the better explanation in this thread.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 16, 2019)

Trump said:


> A guy under 180lb 6ft tall starting aas is a lazy ****er who can’t be bothered eating and training right. So no different to the guy using drugs to lose body fat. People in general don’t use aas to surpass there natural genetics, mast take them to look average.



LOL We can agree to disagree.

A buddy of mine has been in the gym at least the 10 years that I have known him. He is 5'11 and at his heaviest, he was 190. He bust his ass in the gym. Im talking squats(most lazy lifters dont even touch this.), deadlifts(not some weak ass rack pulls) not to mention this dude eats about 1500 calories more than I do (currently 240). I am telling you brutha, genetics play a huge role in size.

I agree that there are plenty assbags out there that use AAS as a shortcut because they are lazy. There is no doubt about that but I think that alot of guys out there that are serious lifters/bodybuilders/powerlifters who have done this for years and have used anabolics for years forget what they looked like before. Sure their are the 1%ers who are genetically gifted but the average guy can't and wont get the results that AAS give naturally. The same can't be said for DNP.

DNP is dangerous and I am not talking high blood pressure, bloating, bitchtits, lactation dangerous. I am talking organs shut down, skin turn yellow, stroke, heart attack and death on your first cycle kind of dangerous.

I am not saying that everyone who uses DNP is lazy as some guys/gals use it as an add on to their strict diet/cardio programs but I just don't see the risk to rewards ratio being in the favor of the user.


----------



## ryan1007 (Mar 16, 2019)

I think its a tool and to get the best results from it you can't be lazy. If you don't put the work in you may still lose some weight but no where near what you lose when you push yourself while running it.


----------



## Unchosen-one (Mar 19, 2019)

I would say it more about being impatient more than anything. Naturally we should am to lose 1lb a week but none of us want to wait 3 months to start seeing effects of our great work


----------

